
Trump admin notified over 570k employers saying they may have illegal workers - turtlegrids
https://www.businessinsider.com/white-house-no-match-letters-employers-undocumented-workers-reports-2019-5
======
Fjolsvith
Article is critical of Trump for renewing this SSA practice that was
originally started under Bill Clinton.

